# fishin in hilliard



## BOLOGNASANDWHICH (Apr 7, 2010)

does anybody know any good spots to fish around hilliard


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope. Welcome to the board tho, Bologna Sausage

We'll hit up somewhere as soon as we get a Saturday off


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

When I lived there, I would head down 33 and hit Griggs for bank fishing. If you are new to Hilliard, take Hayden Run to 33(aka Riverside) and turn right. The park entrance is right there. Further up the road towards Dublin is O'shay.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

The Homestead Park on Cosgray has a couple ponds with some decent bass. If you have kids it's great, plenty of stuff for them to do and you can get a line wet. Also, depending where you are in Hilliard you are not far from the Darby. The Prarie Oaks metro park has several lakes and there is also access to the Big Darby if you want to take a shot as some nice smallies. Good Luck.


----------



## MisterTwister (Jul 10, 2009)

Didn't they just pull out a dead body from Prarie Oaks Metro park?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Affirmative.


----------



## BOLOGNASANDWHICH (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks for the fishing spots in hilliard i was at praire oaks fishin the day the found the body


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

welcome to the sight bolognasandwich



MisterTwister said:


> Didn't they just pull out a dead body from Prarie Oaks Metro park?


WHAT!!!?? not to hijack this post, but do you know anything about that? was it on the news? is there another thread on here about it that i haven't seen yet?


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

scappy193 said:


> welcome to the sight bolognasandwich
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!?? not to hijack this post, but do you know anything about that? was it on the news? is there another thread on here about it that i haven't seen yet?


Yeah it was on the news. I don't think they know if it was a murder or not yet, but the family was on the news and said the girl battled a heroin addiction. Either way its a sad story.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Didnt they actually find her in the Darby behind the park??


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

They found her in one of the ponds.


----------

